# Fair price for a 2005 Tuscany?



## dougjulie (May 13, 2010)

Someone is asking $2100 for a "practically unused" 2005 vintage Litespeed Tuscany with full Dura Ace and Zipp 909 wheelset. Is this a fair price?

Here's a photo of the bike and extra wheetset. It is in pristine condition.


----------



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

That does not appear to be a 2005. Maybe an 02' or 03'. The downtube looks round, Litespeed started using oval downtubes on the Tuscany in 04' I believe. 

That said, it would still be overpriced IMO. I am not sure what you can sell the Zipp wheels for, but without the wheels I would say $1200-$1500. I would not pay more than $1500 for an actual 2005 Tuscany.


----------



## dougjulie (May 13, 2010)

Good observation. In fact, it is a 2001 vintage, but it is in pristine condition, as are the Dura-ace components.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

That DA must be 9 speed as well...


----------

